
KB261186: Computer Randomly Plays Classical Music - jjar
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/261186
======
cvs268
Funny coincidence - In Taipei, this tone means the garbage truck is here.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fs5FekrLO7o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fs5FekrLO7o)

Quite fitting though. Since the tune starts playing, left powered-on, the PC
is going to turn into a hunk of junk soon. :) :)

~~~
rahimnathwani
There's a child's riddle related to that:
[http://kids.yam.com/riddle/riddle.php?aid=505309&sid=0](http://kids.yam.com/riddle/riddle.php?aid=505309&sid=0)

The riddle goes: How many lights does a garbage truck have?

The answer: Nine of course! Dun-dun-dun-dun-dun-dun-dun-dun-dun.

It's funny only if you understand that the sound of the word for 'light' is
the same as the sound you make when sounding out notes.

------
zapu
Oh, wow. I totally had this on one PC back in the day. I thought I was going
insane, cause these were the times when I was spending way too much time in
front of the screen.

------
inetsee
It should have played "Ride of the Valkyries", as in "I love the smell of a
burning motherboard in the morning."

~~~
steve-howard
"Clippy don't surf."

------
comandillos
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LQhf17i33g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LQhf17i33g)

------
wean_irdeh
I know fur elise, but I haven't heard 'it's small, small world'. I can't even
find the file in Windows 2000. Does anyone know the music?

~~~
satysin
I believe the sound data is stored in the hardware not the OS. It just so
happens to be an MS support article but it says it is a hardware failure (or
imminent failure) notification.

------
bigB
I remember these times.....Fur Elise playing usually meant overheating
issues....I had many a freaked out customer call me about being hacked. Though
times haven't changed much, now whenever their internet/facebook/gmail etc..
doesn't work i get the same calls lol

------
davidgerard
I actually got this one when I was working antivirus tech support.

------
cube00
I prefer Ode to Joy
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JwU5mcIwDw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JwU5mcIwDw)

------
an_d_rew
Huh. Might have been better to pick "One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer". That
way you'd know what to do when you figured it out...

~~~
cmdrfred
"So I got your budget proposal for the new motherboard line, everything looks
great except for this line item here, 13.4 Million dollars in song royalties?
Can you explain that?"

------
askvictor
No relation to random Pavarotti syndrome?

------
greenimpala
Brilliant!

